# Dark Knight Rises Bonus tracks



## jleckie (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone else jump for the 13.99 iTunes DKR bonus album. In the store it shows 18 tracks. In the description it says the DELUXE comes with 3 bonus tracks for a total count of 21? I guess.

I bought it but only show 18 tracks. Where are the other 3?

Please help repair my universe.

Ty


----------



## Kralc (Jul 28, 2012)

The other 3 are by download on the soundtrack site. You either insert the soundtrack cd, or a code, and you can download the tracks.

http://thedarkknightint.pushexp.com/welcome/
Or
dkr-soundtrack.com

I couldn't actually get mine to work, but I've heard they are just remixes and variations on the themes and other tracks. Might be wrong through,


----------



## jleckie (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks. Neither link works for me. I dont know why iTunes makes this so convoluted. Im looking at my receipt from iTunes and I dont see and 'code'.

Well...I wrote a letter to them. Well see...


----------



## Kralc (Jul 28, 2012)

The links might be Australian, so that could be a problem, I bought the standard edition disk, (ended up buying the deluxe tracks on iTunes anyway), so I'm not sure how it works through iTunes, sorry.

I do wish that the bonus tracks would come on the cd or on iTunes, I don't really understand what benefits they get by doing it this way.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol. Me neither. Silly really. One Album is $9.99 and has 15 tracks on it. The other is $13.00 and has 18 tracks on it but they SAY it has 21... Ok iTunes now really-If people PAY the $13.00 for 21 tracks then just PUT them ON THERE... lol.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 28, 2012)

jleckie @ Sat Jul 28 said:


> Lol. Me neither. Silly really. One Album is $9.99 and has 15 tracks on it. The other is $13.00 and has 18 tracks on it but they SAY it has 21... Ok iTunes now really-If people PAY the $13.00 for 21 tracks then just PUT them ON THERE... lol.



At the end of the day at least youtube has all these bonus cues.


----------



## Rctec (Jul 28, 2012)

I should know how it works...But I don't. Really, the idea was to make it as simple as possible, we really do try...and then it doesn't work - don't ask me why.
But for now, I'm much more concerned with the "Aurora" track, where all the money benefits the families and the community of that terrible tragedy. The whole team has really been focused on getting that on to the internet. They turned it around in a day, which in the corporate world is no time at all. That has to be our priority. Apple will sort the rest out soon. Promise!
Hz


----------



## jleckie (Jul 28, 2012)

I donated for the Aurora track. It's wonderful and makes a great addition to the album. Very nice you had corporate cooperation to get it out so fast.


----------



## Rctec (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you, jleckie.
Better then Choc0thrax encouraging fellow composers to steal each other's royalies through Youtube. I was hoping we are together in this!


----------



## Tatu (Jul 29, 2012)

Good topic! I also bought the deluxe edition with the three additional tracks, but had no clue about this "go to this site and download them" thing until I read it here... Fail.

Great job on the TDKR score and Aurora, Hans & Co. Keep it up!


----------



## Lex (Jul 29, 2012)

Got Aurora..donating and purchasing worked flawlessly...truly amazing piece of music.



Those 3 tracks ,_19 – No Stone Unturned 20 – Risen From Darkness 21 – All Out War_, seem impossible to get legally at the moment.

Hoping for an Uber Delux TDKR version with *at least 2 hours* of the score in the future.

alex


----------



## Kralc (Jul 29, 2012)

The australian iTunes only has 18 on the deluxe edition, and no mention of any downloadables. And if "Bombers over Ibiza" is available on the deluxe edition, and as a bonus downloadable track, what is the mysterious third track, Batman?

Okay, I've done a bit of digging now, so there's apparently 6 bonus tracks (three of which are on the deluxe edition the aforementioned "Bombers...", "The Shadows Betray You" and "The End").

The three others ("No Stone Unturned", "Risen From Darkness", "All out War" (totaling around 15 mins)) are only available online, the first two from the site I received with the disc http://www.drk-soundtrack.com
(I'm not sure if this is just the aus site, so it may not work, maybe someone can clarify)
((also the site apparently has a problem with macs, which would explain my problem))
The latter track "All Out War" is apparently only available here, 
http://www.movietickets.com/movie_detail.asp?movie_id=117274 (http://www.movietickets.com/movie_detai ... _id=117274) , after you purchase a ticket with them. :( 

That's all the bat-computer could find for now... Hope this helps.

I really want to hear these tracks, as I've been absolutely loving the soundtrack, and loved the film. (and both together) And Aurora as well, what a generous and beautiful piece .


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 29, 2012)

jleckie @ Sun Jul 29 said:


> I donated for the Aurora track. It's wonderful and makes a great addition to the album. Very nice you had corporate cooperation to get it out so fast.



+1


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 29, 2012)

Hans,

Currently, I am not able to purchase this in India but would like to help contribute to the fund. I hope this will become a worldwide thing soon.

Excellent composition. A real tribute to those who were lost.


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 29, 2012)

Rctec @ Sun Jul 29 said:


> Thank you, jleckie.
> Better then Choc0thrax encouraging fellow composers to steal each other's royalies through Youtube. I was hoping we are together in this!



I'm just saying if they never become available at least you can hear them somewhere.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 29, 2012)

Aurora is incredible, I started another thread on that when I learned about it. And the bonus tracks are actually very good. Usually bonus tracks make me think, "meh, I can see why they cut this," but the TDKR bonus tracks were cool. 

And I don't know whether to laugh or cry at Hans smacking down Choco like that. On one hand, he's one of Hans' biggest fans. On the other hand, he so richly deserved that.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 29, 2012)

synthetic @ Sun Jul 29 said:


> And I don't know whether to laugh or cry at Hans smacking down Choco like that. On one hand, he's one of Hans' biggest fans. On the other hand, he so richly deserved that.



While I have my doubts as to whether that's Hans I will say "Zimmer's mad at me again" has made for great conversation fodder.

May the smackdowns continue! o-[][]-o


----------



## George Caplan (Jul 30, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 29 said:


> synthetic @ Sun Jul 29 said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't know whether to laugh or cry at Hans smacking down Choco like that. On one hand, he's one of Hans' biggest fans. On the other hand, he so richly deserved that.
> ...



I think you handled yourself very well under extreme peer pressure. :lol:


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 30, 2012)

I doubt it's Hans aswell. 

I would only believe it if he made a video and said him self that he is RCTEC on VI. :D


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jul 30, 2012)

Just bought "Aurora" from iTunes. Awesome track! I'm curious to know how to arrange such a piece for choir, seems to me a bit complicated.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Jul 30 said:


> I doubt it's Hans aswell.
> 
> I would only believe it if he made a video and said him self that he is RCTEC on VI. :D



I don't wanna know if it is Hans or not, I just like the illusion that it's him. This way he becomes something else entirely... :D  

That's why I was very dissapointed when they told me that Bruce Wayne is Batman, who cares, it's about the Symbol, not the man. :D :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 30, 2012)

Tino Danielzik @ Tue Jul 31 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Mon Jul 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it's Hans aswell.
> ...



Haha. I guess that's a good way to think about it. I'll just enjoy the illusion.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 1, 2012)

Soundworks Collection video on DKR includes Hans interviews. 

http://vimeo.com/46759301

Nice close up of his UberLemur for study.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Synthetic, been looking forward to that one.


----------

